# Gun/Safe room Progress



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Itâs definitely work in progress. The room is under our 3 car garage in a new house weâre having built, roughly 650 square feet, 8" reinforced concrete, with a 10" reinforced roof, dirt on 3 sides. Iâve had the Geothermal system run in and itâs on its own temperature zone. We just finished the dry walling and painting last weekend. The vault door came from Sturdy Safeâs in CA, and has fire lining, in-swing with a panic button. I'm now moving my reloading gear and setting up, but wonât move the guns/gun safes till we move in hopefully early April. We didn't want folks walking through our current house while we've got it listed with all my "stuff" there, so we moved the shooting/reloading gear early. I built the bench around 20 years ago while still in service, it's been disassembled and move 5 times, hopefully this is the last. To the right is the "cleaning" station.

My wife still doesn't believe that all this fit in a small spare bedroom. 






















Still unpacking:










Trying to get organized:










Chuck


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

This is the part of our eventual move to Missouri that has me the most stoked.

While my wife dreams of how she wants the kitchen, I am dreaming of the ultimate man-cave.

That has to feel good...knowing you just moved your loading bench for the last time. I have moved mine 12 times. I also hope the next one is the last!

I'm happy for you!


Tim


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice.

If it was my DH's, though, I think I'd dress it up with a beer fridge, a couple of recliners, and a big flat screen TV!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

That "Man Cave" is something I can only dream of! It looks just super. The only problem is the large gun safe room. If I had that much space to store guns, there'd be no stopping me! 

Any chance of getting a photo of the interior of the gun room?


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow, that is awesome!


----------



## Ras1219como (Feb 9, 2013)

That is awesome! I'm so jealous!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> That "Man Cave" is something I can only dream of! It looks just super. The only problem is the large gun safe room. If I had that much space to store guns, there'd be no stopping me!
> 
> Any chance of getting a photo of the interior of the gun room?



I think that is the safe , look at the door , and from previous pictures posted the hole room is the safe 


my question is , is the hole near the top of the wall for the vent fan / hood and vent fan over the cleaning table 

I once helped a friend clean his collection to be put away for a while , then we went to have dinner , we hadn't realized the workshop had been a cloud of solvent, rem oil and spray cosmoline .we had been breathing a hole lot of fumes , we shouldn't have and were probably not good for us. we stunk so bad when we went for dinner our wives couldn't stand us thought we had taken a kerosine bath or something 

a room with no windows and one door , where gun cleaning will take place could get a bit thick without a vent


----------



## sam03 (Apr 26, 2012)

Amazing! I'm very jealous!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Any chance of getting a photo of the interior of *the gun room*?


The *whole thing* is the "gun room".
It's a concrete box with a vault door


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The *whole thing* is the "gun room".
> It's a concrete box with a vault door


Exactly!
As a couple of you surmised, the entire room is the vault. The geothermal system comes with an air exchange unit due to the ICF construction being relatively air tight, so itâs vented. The two big holes are the exhaust and intake for the AC/Heat/ and air exchange. As a matter of fact, we had to have an external air intake kit added for the woodstove so it will draft properly. Donât know how it will work out with the gun cleaning fumes though. I might have to use the number 9 âsparinglyâ.

Right now were using the room to stage our stuff for the big move, so weâve been packing up stuff here and moving it out bit by bit to the safe room. Between this and the 40x60 barn and shop, weâre getting this place emptied out. Also prior to moving my reloading equipment, thereâs just no way could we have started showing this place without folks asking what chapter of the militia I belonged to. I may build an integral bench into the wall where my portable bench sits, but thatâs a âget around to itâ project and Iâm pretty sure my wife will vote for garden beds etc. being done 1st. 

Chuck


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Don&#8217;t know how it will work out with the gun cleaning *fumes* though. I might have to use the number 9 &#8220;sparingly&#8221;.


I think I'd put in a vent hood like you'd use over a cook stove.

Is the floor still concrete?
If so, you may want to get some 1/4" X 2 flat steel bar to set the safes on so air can circulate underneath


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The *whole thing* is the "gun room".
> It's a concrete box with a vault door


 Okay, I get it! :ashamed: Very awesome.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I think I'd put in a vent hood like you'd use over a cook stove.
> 
> Is the floor still concrete?
> If so, you may want to get some 1/4" X 2 flat steel bar to set the safes on so air can circulate underneath


Excellent ide on the safe "ventilation"! The range hood Iâm still wrestling with. Iâm thinking that after we close and funds allow, Iâm going to have an additional hole bored through the exterior concrete wall for a ventilation setup. I had originally planned on doing my casting in my workshop attached to our barn, but the idea of heat/AC while casting is very, very appealing.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I had originally planned on doing my casting in my workshop attached to our barn, but the idea of heat/AC while casting is very, very appealing.


It *would* make things more comfortable, and if you build a metal bench/shelf to hold the casting equipment, you could have a basically "fireproof" set up.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice setup. I need to setup my LNL AP now that I see yours setup! Not sure where I'll setup at...the shop or at parents house in basement (da likes to reload too).


----------



## TexasGunOwner (Nov 26, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

What about gun ports?


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

65284 said:


> What about gun ports?


The whole âbuilt below gradeâ thing kind of puts a damper on the gun port idea. I suppose I could rip out the HVAC ducts and IF someone were to stand at just the right angleâ¦â¦..

Seriously, think storm shelter/gun vault, and not âbunkerâ. Start calling things a bunker, installing gun ports, and before you know it the FBI is building a model of your house.

Bearfootfarm,

Iâve been doing some gun cleaning, and the HVAC system, especially the air exchange unit is working! No build up of fumes yet. I have not tried casting yet though. The Geothermal heat is keeping the room at a constant temp and with low humidity. Going to have to see what it does in the summer with the AC on.

Chuck


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

If you only use a little candle wax and light it right away for fluxing with a long tipped lighter it doesn't make much for fumes 
I think it makes my basement less smelly than solvent


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> If you only use a little candle wax and light it right away for fluxing with a long tipped lighter it doesn't make much for fumes
> I think it makes my basement less smelly than solvent


Good point.

Normally when I cast I use just a dab of beeswax, then light the fumes ASAP. I do all my gross cleaning/alloy mixing outdoors on a propane fish cooker, then use a muffin pan to make ingots. For years I cast indoors in my reloading room (spare bedroom) without too much of an issue. I think Iâm going to try setting up a casting station right under the air return vent and see how it works. Iâll just move one of my ammo storage âunitsâ. The left vent pictured is the return vent, I think just turning the thermostat to "fan" might work.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i use what ever candles i can get free color smell or composition are not of much concern when i plan to burn it up any way , outside i use hand fulls of saw dust to flux stirring them in then skimming the slag with the carbon


----------

